# Las Vegas Screenprinters: where do you buy your supplies from locally?



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello,
I moved to Vegas not too long ago and I am having a hell of a time finding a wholesale place to buy shirts and also a supply place. I used to buy from Mclogans in Anaheim, Ca before I moved. Is anyone on the board from Vegas and where are you guys buying your supplies locally? Thanks for any info.


----------



## entropy (Nov 16, 2007)

hiphopshop said:


> Hello,
> I moved to Vegas not too long ago and I am having a hell of a time finding a wholesale place to buy shirts and also a supply place. I used to buy from Mclogans in Anaheim, Ca before I moved. Is anyone on the board from Vegas and where are you guys buying your supplies locally? Thanks for any info.


Hi there. I'm in Las Vegas. My business partner is researching this same topic. I will post whatever we come up with. We're focusing more on finding a good screenprinter who can do a good job with discharge printing and planning on looking outside Vegas for blanks, but we're making sure there isn't a good local source for blanks.

On other supplies, I can't say. We don't do our own production.

I will let you know what we find out though.


----------



## smoodySTG (May 17, 2008)

Im about 100 miles north of vegas and dying to find out also...i know there is a spot to buy ink...other than that...no idea...and there have been a couple posts on this topic already as well to no avail!


----------



## entropy (Nov 16, 2007)

smoodySTG said:


> Im about 100 miles north of vegas and dying to find out also...i know there is a spot to buy ink...other than that...no idea...and there have been a couple posts on this topic already as well to no avail!


I will let you know what we come up with. 

100 miles north would put you in Lincoln or Nye? Nice country.


----------



## smoodySTG (May 17, 2008)

St George, Utah actually...and unfortunately lol


----------



## entropy (Nov 16, 2007)

But I love St. George. I'm up there every once in a while, and I have a niece going to school there. It's close to Zion National Park—one of my favorites—and other great places with something Vegas lacks… trees. I can see though where supplying your t-shirt habit/business could be difficult. Hang in there.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Consider AZ or CA.



hiphopshop said:


> Hello,
> I moved to Vegas not too long ago and I am having a hell of a time finding a wholesale place to buy shirts and also a supply place. I used to buy from Mclogans in Anaheim, Ca before I moved. Is anyone on the board from Vegas and where are you guys buying your supplies locally? Thanks for any info.


----------



## kbdmarketing (Mar 28, 2008)

Tax free to NV E-Screens


----------



## sickStar (Sep 13, 2007)

I have been wondering about finding supplies in Vegas as well. Shipping costs can sure add up quick.


----------



## entropy (Nov 16, 2007)

kbdmarketing said:


> Tax free to NV E-Screens


Thanks for the referral. Always helpful.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

I am also in Vegas as far as supplies I can't help you bean looking myself. but when it comes to blanks I go through Imprints Wholesale they have a warehouse here in Vegas.


----------



## entropy (Nov 16, 2007)

We have an account with Imprints for blanks. They have a local warehouse. We use them for shirts which we print for clients, but Rever Clothing's (our own designs) are printed on American Apparel which come out of Las Vegas.

Saving a fortune on shipping. We met with our FedEx rep, who got us on their "multi-weight" program for FedEx Ground. If all boxes are scheduled for the same pick-up, then the overall shipping cost plummets. It doesn't matter if the boxes ship to multiple destinations. It's made it possible for use to transport a lot of material to and from CA without it without stinging shipping costs. 

We are still very dependent on out-of-state vendors; Imprints just doesn't carry the blanks we want for the bulk of our work, and the local printers just don't run water-based inks or belt presses. Otherwise, we try to support local vendors whenever possible.


----------



## tikihutkid (Nov 23, 2008)

I live on the south end of the strip in vegas. 

Triangle ink has TONS of ink and alot of supplies!! Its about 5 min from my house. I am so happy for that. 

Triangle ink phone : 7025975990. Call em.. Hes a nice guy


----------



## lvprintsupply (May 20, 2009)

Hi.. this is Dan with Las Vegas Print Supply ... we carry all screen printing supplies from ink, emulsion, adhesive spray, reclaim, and much more. We are also a triangle ink dealer (since triangle is no longer local). If you need anything at all, pls let me know. 702-502-3079 or lasvegasprintsupply.com 3560 polaris #13, lv nv 89103 (spring mt & polaris area..behind rio)


----------

